# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Get on top of the Republic base in Ilum and other unfinished areas.

## Kritstreak

Empire players can leap to republic players on the wall, or be pulled by a republic player to get up there.

----------


## donelite

haha cool clips

----------

